

Show HN: RequestHub – Receive, Log, and Proxy HTTP Requests - freelyk
https://github.com/kyledayton/requesthub

======
freelyk
Hi HN, I developed this for our organization to maximize our limited pool of
public IPs. We can map all of our external service webhooks to one IP, and
forward them to numerous internal testing servers. I thought others would have
a use for something like this, so I decided to share it.

~~~
jhardcastle
Thank you for clarifying here. I wasn't immediately sure what the use-case
would be for this. You might want to consider adding something like this
(rationale, use-case, explanation) to the README.

~~~
freelyk
Thanks for the feedback! I have done just that and added an explanation to the
README.

------
tux
Site Down! "Application Error"

An error occurred in the application and your page could not be served. Please
try again in a few moments.

If you are the application owner, check your logs for details.

------
registered99
Is there a reason that GET requests are excluded from being usable here?

